# My single-vendor pedal board is nearly complete...



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

These arrived yesterday! Time to build the board now!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm sooo jealous right now!

Also, I LOVE the custom-cut foam inserts! It's that kind of attention to detail that makes Empress so impressive. Can't wait to see the board!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome! I love the Empress stuff. Did you see the video Burgerman uploaded this morning?

‪Lights of Canada (Empress New Clothes)‬&rlm; - YouTube

When you have a chance, post your thoughts on the Multidrive. I'm in love with mine; there are even more sounds to explore in that little box that I could have ever dreamed! 

Here's a shot of my Empress loaded board. I'm gonna have to jump on that compressor soon...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

is it not hard to get to the switches for the top right blue pedal...with the wah in the way?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

ezcomes said:


> is it not hard to get to the switches for the top right blue pedal...with the wah in the way?


Yes, a little, but I actually have the Subdecay Proteus envelope filter (the blue pedal) in the same bypass loop as the Keeley modded Vox wah (the only two pedals in that particular bypass loop). In tunes when I need it, I have it on ahead of time, and simply use the bypass loop switch (on the far right of the long silver pedal). Also, believe it or not, it's actually quite easy to hit the switch from the side of the board (of the two switches on the envelope filter, the one on the right activates the pedal) while still standing in front of the board.

Hope that clears things up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Clean Channel: that is a sweet looking board!

I'll wire it up this weekend and do some clips. I need to source a power supply -- the 1Spot isn't going to cut it here I think.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Cool. Empress makes great stuff.
> 
> I'm currently sporting a single-vendor pedalboard too - all Telenordia/Tortenmann (Kompressor, OD, Treble Boost and Tremolo).


I'm so out of the loop on pedal manufacturers these I had to look that up -- nice pedals for sure!

This'll be the first pedalboard in almost 2 years for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Boy, do I *ever* regret telling Steve that I didn't have time to beta-test the Superdelay way back when!!
kqoct


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Boy, do I *ever* regret telling Steve that I didn't have time to beta-test the Superdelay way back when!!
> kqoct


:banana: best hand off ever!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new Empress pedals, nice stuff.

That's a beautiful board Clean Channel.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Congrats on the new Empress pedals, nice stuff.
> 
> That's a beautiful board Clean Channel.


Thanks Sulpher!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

you guys with those massive pedal boars make me feel inferior. I have a delay pedal and an overdrive pedal and a boost attached to a piece of plywood with zip ties!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, 3 was good enough for Jimi.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> ezcomes said:
> 
> 
> > is it not hard to get to the switches for the top right blue pedal...with the wah in the way?
> ...


Um. Clean Channel are you taking the piss?!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Um. Clean Channel are you taking the piss?!


Ah, alright, fix'd.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I wasn't sure if you were being serious or making a wee joke


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you still using using the Axe-Fx? I thought that unit had all kinds of FX already installed?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Are you still using using the Axe-Fx? I thought that unit had all kinds of FX already installed?


Oh yea, that's my main rig. But I had these pedals...just couldn't resist. Need a little amp now too.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice pedalboard. I've been GASing for a Proteus since I saw the demo of the prototype.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Jeff B. said:


> Nice pedalboard. I've been GASing for a Proteus since I saw the demo of the prototype.


Thanks Jeff! I've been very happy with the Proteus. As a straight envelope filter it sounds great, has a small footprint, and it's really easy to dial in. When I want 'that' sound, I can always depend on it.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy to say that I WON and Empress Compressor last week!


Thought I'd update with a new pic of the board. I now have the entire Empress lineup all on one board!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice win! Congrats! Looks awesome.


----------

